# V1 PID needs new boiler element



## Queenie (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello I'm looking at the rancilio V1 PID but seller says boiler element needs replacing.. is this worth considering..


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Queenie said:


> Hello I'm looking at the rancilio V1 PID but seller says boiler element needs replacing.. is this worth considering..


It depends where you are looking, it's cost /price ? and wether you have the expertise /tools to repair it yourself OR know the cost of the parts and someone to do the work for you.!!!!!


----------



## Queenie (Dec 27, 2016)

Oops sorry that was a stupid post wasn't it!?!

Its on eBay only about £20 at the moment but. Got a few days to go.. no idea of repair, thought I could send it somewhere.. the seller says he's upgraded to a rocket rather than bother replay the boiler.. I'm prob best out do your think.?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

queenie said:


> oops sorry that was a stupid post wasn't it!?!
> 
> Its on ebay only about £20 at the moment but. Got a few days to go.. No idea of repair, thought i could send it somewhere.. The seller says he's upgraded to a rocket rather than bother replay the boiler.. I'm prob best out do your think.?


 yes


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think on the V1, you have to replace the entire boiler, don't think the elements can be replaced. I would imagine this would be a major ball-ache.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

A bit of searching seems to indicate V1 and V2 can have the element replaced rather than the whole boiler, but that assumes there are no other components damaged as well.

http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Rancilio-Silvia-Heating-Element-1100w-230v-Old-Style/m-2898.aspx


----------



## Queenie (Dec 27, 2016)

Got the offer for £225 for a rancillo V3 version, excellant condition.. ? what do we think? Has had descale etc. Not shiny chrome its more of a textured finish..


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Personally I think you would be better off with a Gaggia Classic.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 27, 2016)

El carajillo Did you say you had a Gaggia Classic available?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

AndyDClements said:


> A bit of searching seems to indicate V1 and V2 can have the element replaced rather than the whole boiler, but that assumes there are no other components damaged as well.
> 
> http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Rancilio-Silvia-Heating-Element-1100w-230v-Old-Style/m-2898.aspx


Looks like it can be...that's handy


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Queenie said:


> El carajillo Did you say you had a Gaggia Classic available?


I do have a Gaggia Classic but it is not for sale (standby machine, I cannot do without coffee:coffee:







)


----------

